# Australia - A story of Success?



## debbie (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey guys!
I do my "Abitur" in Germany this year - something like A-Levels. I have to do a presentation, which's name is "Australia - A Story of Success".
I thought it would be nice to hear some opinions about this topic. So, it would be nice if you could answer thees questions shortly:

1. What is Australia's biggest strength?
2. What is its biggest weakness?
3. Is this country successful and why / why not?

It would also be nice if you could add your connections to Australia (are you born there, a tourist, an immigrant, ...), your age and your first name. 
If one of the last two informations is to private, fell free to use your fantasy  I just need those informations to make my presentation look more authentic - of cause it doesn't matter if your name is Amy oder Anna 

Greetings, 
Debbie


----------



## errjen (May 2, 2011)

That a great news to hear!!!


----------

